# Barnes® Triple-Shock® X-Bullet



## Diehart (Dec 10, 2009)

Does anyone shooting the Barnes® Triple-Shock® X-Bullet?  How do you like it?


----------



## Perry Hayes (Dec 10, 2009)

I don't think there is anything better especially in a Magnum load.


----------



## Hunterrs (Dec 10, 2009)

I have used them for the past three years in my 300wsm.  Great bullet.  Try it you will like it.


----------



## GaBuckSlammer (Dec 14, 2009)

they perform extremely well out of my .280 and .308


----------



## Lead Poison (Dec 14, 2009)

Keep in mind the Triple Shock and Original Barnes X are two completely different bullets!

I've never liked the X-bullet; however the Triple Shock has been awesome!

This is my first season using Barnes Triple Shocks and I have been _EXTREMELY_ pleased with their accuracy, expansion, and complete penetration on the deer I've killed with them.

I'm using the 140 TSX in my 7mm-08 and 7mm Remington Magnum.

The Barnes Triple Shock is quickly becoming my favorite deer cartridge!  

The only thing I don't like about them is their price!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 14, 2009)

I shot 3 deer a couple years ago with em..I didnt like em..Not enough blood for me since all but one of the deer ran 200 yards before it died.Blood didnt start good for 40 yards after the shot..I could see this being a problem..They will however pass through..They also expand just like the picture shows they do..I'll save my 2 boxes incase I ever get a chance to go elk huntin one day.


----------



## Nitro (Dec 14, 2009)

For Deer, it's Accubonds for me...


----------



## starmello (Dec 14, 2009)

I use the 130 grain TSX in my 270 wsm.  Awesome round...love it.

My daughter uses the 85 grain TSX in her 243...again....great performer....


A bit pricey, but IMO worth it.

Tony


----------



## badger (Dec 18, 2009)

They tend to pencil through & not leave a blood trail........


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 18, 2009)

badger said:


> They tend to pencil through & not leave a blood trail........


a TRIPLE SHOCK did that?


----------



## whitworth (Dec 20, 2009)

*Wonder what the hunters did*

when they only used one shock bullets.   

I rather think these new bullets are rather highly priced bullets?


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 21, 2009)

I've been using them for 5 years now and have never had a bad experience with them.  It's all I shoot out of my rifles now.


----------



## Knotwild (Dec 21, 2009)

How are they for accuracy and copper fowling?


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 21, 2009)

I've not shot them enough to really gather a great opinion on them, but so far I like what I'm seeing.  I shot this nanny doe about 190 yards out with a 100gr TSX out of my 25-06.  Loved the exit and she didn't run maybe 20 yards before taking a dirt nap.

Gonna try it again this evening.


----------



## badger (Dec 23, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> a TRIPLE SHOCK did that?



Yep. They tend to do that when you aim for bone. Through the shoulders will anchor any deer very quickly........


----------



## xxxshock (Dec 29, 2009)

Well!!  You have plenty of replies.  First off I would not shoot anything else!!!!!!!!!!!  I shoot a 120gr. in my .270 and have not had one to run ANYWHERE. In my .223 it is the same thing and I use a 53gr. DIRT ONLY!!  Good penetration on both. I have never seen one do that much damage in the previous pictures. I agree with LEAD POISON , the TSX is far better then the BARNES ORIGINAL


----------



## Bodycamp13 (Dec 30, 2009)

*100% Barnes*

I shoot 140gr TSX Federal loads in my .280 and 290gr T-EZ's in my Encore over 120 grains of Blackhorn 209.  Smoked a good sized buck on Christmas day with the Encore in VA.  130 yards and he only ran 18-20 yards with a MASSIVE blood trail on the snow.

I prefer the Barnes over the Speer, Nosler Ballistic Tips and Partition, and Hornady bullets I've used.  

I think the most telling thing is that both Nosler and Hornady are trying to duplicate the TSX.  Imitation is the most sincere form of flattery.


----------



## Rich M (Jan 21, 2010)

I think the reason Nosler and Hornady are mimicking the TSX is that some states are going "lead-free" and it is either get on for the ride or lose the business when those laws are passed in more states.

The TSX bullets have an awesome reputation.  I'll be comparing them to Nosler Partitions in my .243 this year.  I finally found a place where I can shoot deer and not hunt so hard.  I plan on videoing the kills and seeing which one works best out of the little gun.  My 30-06 tends to drop 'em like a sledgehammer with any load so there really hasn't been anything to fix.


----------



## jason porter (Jan 22, 2010)

this was my first season using the tsx for my 270 and i loved it i never had a deer run more than 30 yards


----------



## DC-08 (Jan 22, 2010)

Anyone using the tipped tsx? I am going to try them this year.
DC


----------



## badger (Jan 22, 2010)

Knotwild said:


> How are they for accuracy and copper fowling?



Terrible. Group shot with my Tikka 270 Win. Haven't cleaned the barrel (except for dry brushing to clean out powder fouling) for about 180 rounds now. I do moly my bullets and I feel it has a lot to do with the lack of fouling.


----------



## SakoL61R (Jan 25, 2010)

I've been using 168 TSX's in my .308 and 225 TSX's in my 35 Whelen for years on hogs and deer.  Always an exit wound and critters don't go far.  Started running 80 gr TTSX's in my 25-06 this past year.  One yote, DRT.  
Accuracy on all calibers is sub moa after load development.

Soon to be working up 120 TTSX loads for my 6.5-284.

The pic below is the exit wound from a doe I killed last day of the season.  Broadside with my .308 at 20 yds, hit part of a shoulder.  Impact velocity around 2700 fps.  She went about 20 yds and piled up.

Most all exits with my .308 look like this (Handgunner's pic as well).  The 35 Whelen usually leaves a half dollar size hole.  Have not had any like Badger's though.
BTW-Nice shot group Badger.


----------



## badger (Jan 26, 2010)

SakoL61R said:


> I've been using 168 TSX's in my .308 and 225 TSX's in my 35 Whelen for years on hogs and deer.  Always an exit wound and critters don't go far.  Started running 80 gr TTSX's in my 25-06 this past year.  One yote, DRT.
> Accuracy on all calibers is sub moa after load development.
> 
> Soon to be working up 120 TTSX loads for my 6.5-284.
> ...



Thanks .  The deer was shot with 7-08 AI, muzzle velocity of 3340 fps, shot distance about 100 yards.....


----------



## SakoL61R (Jan 26, 2010)

w/ a moly'd up 120gr?  Sweet!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 26, 2010)

Anybody using the triple shock x in 7 rem mag. What weight and what results?
Thanks


----------



## Lead Poison (Jan 26, 2010)

In my Savage 7mm Remington Mag I used Barnes 140 TSXs loaded on top of 65.0 grains of IMR-4350.

I got less than 1" groups, excellent expansion, and complete penetration!

I love the Barnes Triple Shocks!


----------



## doghuntin (Jan 28, 2010)

love the triple shock's in my 264 mag and 7mm-08, tight groups and deer never move out of their tracks


----------



## vol man (Jan 28, 2010)

I loaded up some Triple Shock X Tipped in 270 this year.  I shot a mature doe in the neck at about 40 yards and it nearly tore her head off.  Incredible exit wound.  These bullets are accurate and devastating.


----------

